# what to do and see near Clermont, Fl? (summer bay orlando by Exploria )



## jerrybev (Feb 21, 2015)

hi
If you have stayed in the area, restaurant recommendations appreciated,
what to see and come back to the resort in 1 day, etc, all info. appreciated.
sincerely
Jerry Whitfield


----------



## terden (Feb 22, 2015)

jerrybev said:


> hi
> If you have stayed in the area, restaurant recommendations appreciated,
> what to see and come back to the resort in 1 day, etc, all info. appreciated.
> sincerely
> Jerry Whitfield



Although the Summer Bay mailing address is listed as Clermont, it really is not in the town, which is about 15 miles north of Summer Bay. The resort is on US 192 about 5 miles from the entrance to WDW. All of the restaurants along 192 are close by, as are the attractions of Disney.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 22, 2015)

Summer Bay's physical address is: 17805 US Highway 192

These restaurants are listed in www.tripadvisor.com:
... Sarah's Greek Cuisine (US 27 North)
... Devenney's Pub (US 27 North)
On US 192, near the 429 Toll Road, there's:
... Longhorn Steakhouse
... Texas Roadhouse
... Bahama Breeze

Besides WDW or Seaworld or Universal --
Lakeridge Winery (http://www.lakeridgewinery.com/)... free tours and tasting.
Lake Louisa State Park (~10 min North on US 27)... canoeing/kayaking/hiking.
Weeki Wachee (www.weekiwachee.com)... historic Florida mermaid attraction.
Busch Gardens in Tampa... but Animal Kingdom is better.


----------



## RichardinLakeland (Feb 22, 2015)

We are also going to Summer Bay in September. However, we live in Lakeland which is only an hour away. You can do from Busch Gardens to Daytona on day trips. Disney is at your back door and there are more restaurants than you'll have time to eat out within a few minute drive. If you want an inexpensive (by Disney standards) day; visit the Disney hotels for lunch or dinner. Wilderness Lodge has a good 'all you can eat' lunch (about $25.00) and you can enjoy the ambiance just like those who are staying there.


----------



## jerrybev (Feb 24, 2015)

*what to do in Clermont, Florida*

hi
thankkyou for reply.  To visit Wilderness Lodge of Disney and eat lunch, can I drive straight to it and avoid paying $12 parking fee in the park?
thanks for your suggestions, if anyone else has anything to suggest, we are grateful.
sincerely,
Jerry Whitfield


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 24, 2015)

jerrybev said:


> hi
> thankkyou for reply.  To visit Wilderness Lodge of Disney and eat lunch, can I drive straight to it and avoid paying $12 parking fee in the park?
> thanks for your suggestions, if anyone else has anything to suggest, we are grateful.
> sincerely,
> Jerry Whitfield



A prior poster was suggesting eat lunch at the Animal Kingdom Lodge - Boma is an African theme food buffet and lunch is more reasonable over dinner. 

Wilderness Lodge also has some resturants ... but either self serve by the item or sit down menu...Crowded.

Having stayed at both places - I choose to return to the AKV Lodge and Boma buffet almost every time I stayed on site ... eating twice while staying at Wilderness Villas (next to the Lodge) ... I rather buy frozen food out of the small store in the Lodge and cook in the unit; then use the money to buy wine to drink in the unit. At AKV, ate at Boma and drinking wine while watching the savannas either in the unit, by the fire pits or in the small "sit 7 persons" bar.


----------



## silentg (Mar 19, 2015)

As long as you tell them you are having lunch at the Wilderness Lodge, they will allow you to park at the resort.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 25, 2015)

If you like karoke go see my buddy Jim Mitchell.  He dresses like a devil at the wrestling conventions, don't know about there tho.  He used to be a famous wrestling manager in the old days lol.  ( But he's really an angel.)  He has a great voice.  If you go tell him Leslie Michael says hello and that I sent you.


----------

